
Automated killer robots 'threat to humanity' - nickb
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=080227111811.y9syyq8p&show_article=1
======
hugh
'Captured robots would not be difficult to reverse engineer, and could easily
replace suicide bombers as the weapon-of-choice. "I don't know why that has
not happened already," he said.'

Perhaps because Al Qaeda is rather heavy on the "screaming genocidal religious
nutcase" types and rather light on the "genius robot engineer" types?

------
boredguy8
On the front page: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=124630>

